# Ash Wednesday!



## SAVAGE (Feb 28, 2006)

http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/01775b.htm

Today is ash wednesday....the first of march....today begins lent...for forty days till easter we must, as a rememberance for the sacrifice that Jesus made for us....make a few ourselves, by giving up something we truly enjoy for this period!

I gave up meat, you could give up cola, cigarettes, alcohol, drugs..anything that you truly enjoy!
It is also a time for charity..so remember your neighbours and those in need!

I guess I am requesting that during this period of repentance and reflection, that we try to give up something, but if you cant..then at the very least try to be more charitable...say hello to your neighbour, tell your family that you love them, spend some time with your children, visit a orphanage...mae a donation to your favourite charity,give that homeless man a dollar, find out his name and greet him everyday...throw your clutter out and give your clothes to the needy,,St Vincent DePaul is a great org for this!

Remeber as you give so shall you receive...and your reward shall be stored in a place where neither rust nor moths can destroy it!
I know alot of you are not religious..and I hope none take offence at this post....and if you can try to do any of these things it would be great....do not do it as a christian thing...or a religious thing...do it as a HUMAN thing and a RIGHT thing to do!

Remeber JESUS PAID IT ALL!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice Post, but what about those that believe outside the box.

So I will ask this for those like me, go to a senior center spend sometime with the elderly helping with reading, playing games or just sittng and catting a liitle for those that have no-one else.

Terry


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 28, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Nice Post, but what about those that believe outside the box.
> 
> So I will ask this for those like me, go to a senior center spend sometime with the elderly helping with reading, playing games or just sittng and catting a liitle for those that have no-one else.
> 
> Terry


 
Teryy I think I was trying to say what you said here:



> I know alot of you are not religious..and I hope none take offence at this post....and if you can try to do any of these things it would be great....do not do it as a christian thing...or a religious thing...do it as a HUMAN thing and a RIGHT thing to do!


 
I of course meant the outside the box people like yourself....what you reccomended is a great idea....something where you give of yourself...for the benefit of others...even if it is just to bring a old person a afternoon of joy! You dont have to go and try and save the world...if everyone tried to take care of a person down the street that was in need...the world wouldnt need saving!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice post.

And if you don't mind, I would like to share a funny little story with you regarding lent.

I was speaking one day with a girlfriend of mine.  We were at a function, watching our children.  She said her daughter was having a tough time during lent, because she was giving up soft drinks and here we were and all there was to drink was soft drinks.  

So I asked her...what did you give up.

Well, she responded.  It is suppose to be something near and dear to your heart.  Something that is hard to give up, it is suppose to be difficult.

What did you give up, I asked?

"Bitching"  It was the most difficult thing I could think of. 

I laughed pretty hard and thought I don't think I could ever give that up! 



Oh, What?  I said


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 28, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Nice post.
> 
> And if you don't mind, I would like to share a funny little story with you regarding lent.
> 
> ...


 
Well I sort of made the sugesstion to my wife...that she should give up growling for lent...and on the warm balmy tropical night...the salty air blowing through the swaying cocnut fronds..she insited that she never growls and is the model of calmness..in a voice so loud the neighbours three doors away could hear her!

It is strange...I will engage any thing that moves...I am not afraid of 6 5 400 pound men...but my wife who is two inches shorter than me and is almost halfmy body weight (by the laws of science I shoul be able to snap her in half)....scares the crap out of me!

And now she has started MA.........the SAGA continues!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 28, 2006)

That was a very good post.  Even for us not so religious people, we too must be tolerant of others' beliefs if we want our own respected.  I really do hope no one critiques your post based on your beliefs, it truly was a very nice post.


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 28, 2006)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> That was a very good post. Even for us not so religious people, we too must be tolerant of others' beliefs if we want our own respected. I really do hope no one critiques your post based on your beliefs, it truly was a very nice post.


 
I hope that people take the message...which is be nice to others...love your neighbour...that isnt just biblical..its common sense. If a few people make nasty comments it is there choice..but the fact that some enjoyed it is enough for me!

Thank You Evenflow!


----------



## bushi jon (Mar 1, 2006)

I have given up sugar(aauauauauaua) I have also thought outside the box I will spend 2 weeks building a concession stand for the local Little League I will spend 2 weeks building pine wood dearby track for local boy scouts. I will included prayer as many seconds a day as I can for the next 2 months


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 1, 2006)

Thats what I am talking about John..good luck with those projects!


----------



## Cujo (Mar 1, 2006)

Gave up meat and I am assisting with Friday services over Lent. Also I am trying to be very true to my Franciscan promises ie. Liturgy of the hours twice a day, daily Mass etc. (I'm a Third Order Franciscan).
Pax
Cujo


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 1, 2006)

Cujo...I gave up meat also! It is hard as I am the only catholic in my household and everyone is still eating meat...LOL..a real test of faith!


----------



## ghp (Mar 1, 2006)

I totally forgot and did not realize until I was half-way to work. Missed Mass and the ashes! Holy days of obligation are so much harder to observe in today's hectic world.

Last year I gave up coffee -- and have been (mostly) coffee-free since then. Which was quite a struggle as I have the coffee pot in my office .. I used to drink about 10 cups daily.

Now it's only about 4 cups of tea. 

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.... what's it to be this year? Follow the old tradition and forego meat every Friday all year-round (instead of just Lent)? Heck, I already do that since my wife cooks mostly vegetables and fish anyway.

Hmmmmmmmmmm. Okay! Got it. I'll give up M&Ms! The guy in the office next to me has an M&M dispenser and I normally take about 5 hands-full daily (and tell my wife "only one handfull"). This is a sore point with my wife, who is helping me -- age 53 -- to maintain my weight (bless her heart).

Thank you for making me think about Lent! Though, in perspective, giving up M&Ms is a very paltry token.
=========
Regards,
--Guy Power
INNOMINEDOMINI


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 1, 2006)

I am giving up self-pity.


----------



## Cujo (Mar 1, 2006)

I know what you mean Savage. I'm the only one in my house that has given up meat completly in my house also. The real bad news is that I'm the one who does the cooking so I still have to make it for everyone else!
Pax
Cujo:shrug:


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 2, 2006)

So veges for everyone Cujo! Well its good for them!

I know it is hard to keep up with religious holidays with the way of the world..I myself dont attend mass as frequently as i used to...since the birth of my son, my inclusion into the Karate National Squad as a assistant trainer! I only go about 4 times a week as opposed to seven!

Even giving up M&Ms is something...you enjoy it...so it is worthwhile to give it up! So stay away from the dispenser....

As for self pity...that should not be given up for lent...but given up for life.

There are so many things to be grateful for and happy about...yet we are always drawn to a negative. Everyone is a miracle....you should feel like one! Remember the glass is not half empty...its half full!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 2, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I am giving up self-pity.


 
That's a beautiful thing!

The church I attend did not celebrate Ash Wednesday; however, I did give up many things this season.  Most notably, I gave up my belief that I was alone in the universe.  I gave up a dependancy, too.  

In return, I've been given a new beginning and a new season.  The rains may come; but, I am dried.


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 2, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> That's a beautiful thing!
> 
> The church I attend did not celebrate Ash Wednesday; however, I did give up many things this season. Most notably, I gave up my belief that I was alone in the universe. I gave up a dependancy, too.
> 
> In return, I've been given a new beginning and a new season. The rains may come; but, I am dried.


 
Amen!


----------



## bushi jon (Mar 3, 2006)

You arer  a franciscan? Is it true that that order was started as an investigation arm of the church?


----------



## ghp (Mar 3, 2006)

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> I myself dont attend mass as frequently as i used to... ... I only go about 4 times a week as opposed to seven!


Tridentine? We only get the Tridentine Mass on First Saturdays; the balance is Novus Ordo (Saturday) or vernacular.

Cheers,
Guy


----------



## Cujo (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey Jon. No the Franciscan order was started as an order of penitents.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 4, 2006)

Has anyone ever considered giving up Martial Arts for lent?  For me, that would be a sacrifice that would really test my metal.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 4, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever considered giving up Martial Arts for lent?  For me, that would be a sacrifice that would really test my metal.


Odd you say that because that thought flashed across my skull this morning.   I wonder what that would be like.


----------



## White Fox (Mar 8, 2006)

Savage very nice post this makes me think.

 We should as humans be wanting to really help our fellow Man as well as all of Gods other creatures as well. I go to an old folks home to play music with some friends it is very nice they really like it. It's a very sad thing to see people in that state. It's a very wonderful thing to see when you bring some light into their day.


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 8, 2006)

Good stuff white fox....it is sad to see people who are in homes, but at least they are being taken of and not on the street!

And if for a moment you and your freinds music can suspend time and bring a little sparkle to there eyes...doesnt that all seem worthwhile!


----------



## White Fox (Mar 9, 2006)

Savage it sure does you really feel an inner happines afterward.


----------



## bushi jon (Mar 10, 2006)

I get involved with the kids through Little League, Boy scouts and church. I also help my neighbors that are to old to drive by taking to church once a month(I am catholic they Baptist)or when there ride does not show up. I truly believe helping others is a good thing promoteing inner faith love is a great thing


----------



## Cujo (Mar 10, 2006)

Great job Jon. St. Francis said "Go and preach the Gospel to the whole world. Use words if necessary".
Pax
Cujo


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 10, 2006)

Just a question...how many of you are active in spreading the word?

I tell anyone when the subject is brought up BY THEM...about God and his promise!


----------



## Cujo (Mar 11, 2006)

I try, but there is always room for improvement. I am respectful of all faith systems that do no harm, but I am always willing to explain what I believe and why.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## bushi jon (Mar 11, 2006)

I love spreading the word(many different ways to do so) I usualy do it by getting involved in a cause. Though it can be realy funny when people find out that I am Cath and I do not drink, I dont not smoke,and I am a rep. It seems there is a huge mis-conception of how the faith works. I am not a good preacher of faith just a good practicer of faith. I have had people try to convince me there is no GOD I tell them if there isnt I will know in the end.


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 11, 2006)

bushi jon said:
			
		

> I love spreading the word(many different ways to do so) I usualy do it by getting involved in a cause. Though it can be realy funny when people find out that I am Cath and I do not drink, I dont not smoke,and I am a rep. It seems there is a huge mis-conception of how the faith works. I am not a good preacher of faith just a good practicer of faith. I have had people try to convince me there is no GOD I tell them if there isnt I will know in the end.


 
This brings up a interesting thought...people only bring up religion because I practice...I mean its like sending your child to CCD..and not attending mass.

Lead by example I say...my wife is a Jehovahs Witness..and she has it in Bad for catholics...but because I practice my faith everyday, and she sees what the church is about....I asked her one day as she mentioned Idols, and that confession meant we could sin all the time...you know the usual non ctholic arguments. I just asked her..how many orphanages and homeless shelters does your church run?  The very next sunday she was at mass with me!


----------



## White Fox (Mar 13, 2006)

bushi jon said:
			
		

> I have had people try to convince me there is no GOD I tell them if there isnt I will know in the end.


 
LOL thats wonderful!


----------

